# Bandai 1/350 Godzilla and Mothra larva



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Bandai 1/350 "Image Scale" #3 kit, with Godzilla and Mothra larva. 
































Like all kits from this (styrene) series, takes a lot of sanding and filling. Eventually I will build these into a diorama with the MechaGodzilla from the same series.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's cool! I have the kit myself, and I think I have all the kits from that particular series but I'm not sure. Of course as usual, I have not yet built my copy.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Paul,

Does this kit come with a base? If not, is a base for it sold separately?

Maybe an aftermarket base would work if one is out there.

How tall is this compared to the Aurora Godzilla kit?

Thanks for the pics!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Does this kit come with a base? If not, is a base for it sold separately?
> Maybe an aftermarket base would work if one is out there.
> ...


Thanks! The kit does not include a base (the only one I've seen in this series that does is the UltraSeven) and I haven't seen any bases for it sold separately. 

It's a couple inches shorter than the Aurora/Polar Lights Godzilla.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Actually, numbers 11 and 13 (same kit with a few changes) comes with a base.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/kaiju/godzilla/bandai-11.htm
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/kaiju/godzilla/bandai-13.htm


BTW - great job on this kit.
Love the eye placement on Godzilla, really gives him some attitude.
Also love the color selections on mothra. Trying to do the larval version for me is tough.
Just can't quite put anything together that looks 'right'.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, nice kit, and good box art!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice job on a classic kit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

LOL! I just ordered this kit! I found the picture on Google to see builds, and it led me here.
Now I resurrect an old thread.
Godzilla Returns.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

not bad at all, I just wonder if they will update the model to the newest godzilla, and who has that utra7 model, as I have seen a full year of the ultra 7 shows when I lived in hawaii.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna change my kit radically to accurize it to the 'Smog Monster' Godzilla.
My favourite non-evil big G.


----------

